# Sore nipples



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

Help! I just started a new kind of birth control pills this month. My nipples have been sooooo sore since I've been on them. I don't know what to do about it. On the net all I can find is stuff about breast feeding when I look up the subject.Any advice? I read once that potassium helps so I've been eatting bananas etc. No help yet.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

sorry to hear that!! what a pain. that sure does hurt. the only time i have a problem with breast tenderness and/or soreness is about a week before my period. if you haven't yet, it might not hurt to call your ob/gyn just to see if that is a normal reaction, or maybe you need to switch again. i sure hope you get something figured out!! ouch!







~mrs. mason


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

New pills can definitely contribute to breast tenderness/soreness, but I'm not sure about the sore nipples. You haven't been wearing different bras, have you? My nipples are very sensitive, and I can't wear less expensive bras with seems across the nipple... i find it to be scratchy and irritating. But on a $30 bra I can usually handle the seem. Too bad my breasts can't cooperate with my wallet... but i do take advantage of big sales.


----------



## KerryW (Mar 20, 2000)

I can sympathize with you. I always used to get sore nipples a week before my menses.But I take starflower oil tablets. They really help toning down the symptons until you don't feel sore.I'm not sure where you would find them, but I buy mine through the net at this website.www.goldenglow.com.auThey have all sorts if things. Have a browse!Ciao


----------



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

Thanks!


----------

